# Tree triming find



## chris75111 (Jun 1, 2015)

It's always nice to get paid to cut one and find out it looks like this ;) almost feel like I stole it but then again any other tree service would have cut it in too small pieces and the plus is there were 4 with

 

 30 too 40 ft of 25 inch log any thoughts on what they are worth .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2015)

@Kevin or @justallan would probably be the best ones to ask. Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice looking wood! Out of a bamboo thicket no less...


----------



## justallan (Jun 1, 2015)

That is some very cool stuff. I'd get with @Kevin on it as it is closer o what he comes up with for sure.


----------



## TimR (Jun 1, 2015)

Priceless!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 2, 2015)

Scoop Booty!! Where in NC? My brother lives in Charlotte and has a mill. I'm going to tell him to hunt up some box elder trees! That one is super. Gary


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Seal it up good! Those are some fine logs, theres some awesome stuff in there!


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 2, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Scoop Booty!! Where in NC? My brother lives in Charlotte and has a mill. I'm going to tell him to hunt up some box elder trees! That one is super. Gary


Marion about hour half north west of Charlotte we find them along creek banks and as yard trees they were like the Bradford pear today people planted them everywhere but and this is a big but not all have red like these did try to find ones on creek banks they do better or if they've been trimmed .

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice score,thats some primo FBE ! Definitely seal the ends up quickly .


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous color in that log! I can think of all kinds of good things to make out of it! Chuck


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd say it's worth mugging you for!


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 2, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I'd say it's worth mugging you for!


That's why I have armed guards lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice find. Great looking colors!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

Really nice color and patterns in it. Seal it up right away then get it milled as soon as possible then either sell it as is or dry it soon as possble. I prefer to sell to turners because it's less work and processing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Now that is one pretty puppy!


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

It's worth absolutely nothing! As a matter of fact I'll just come pick it up to get it out of your way! See how nice I am! That's beautiful stuff right there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

